# Must See for Kauai First Timer



## Kauai Kid (Sep 10, 2011)

Ny kid brother will be coming with us to the Point at Poipu this December:
He has a copy of the ultimate Kauai guidebook

He's never been to Hawaii and I'd appreciate a Things To Do list that will ensure he'll be coming back year after year.  His foolish wife will not get on an airplane.

Please help me add to his TTD list (not prioritized).  I want the list so big and so good that there is no chance he'll be able to see and do everything in two weeks.

1.  Whale Watch Cruise
2.  Sunset Cruise
3.  Bicycle down from the mountain
4.  Island Van Tour
5.  Snorkel Tour
6.  La'au
7.  Hawaiian Church Service
8.  Check out South, Mid and North shore scenery
9.  Photo Op with a beautiful Hawaiian girl (this might convince his wife to come the next time).  :hysterical: 

Mahalo,

Sterlling


----------



## cbm32 (Sep 10, 2011)

Napali Coast tour


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 10, 2011)

We took a "Wings Over Kauai" plane tour, which we really enjoyed.  The helicopter tours are supposed to be very nice as well.

Shave Ice.  I think we did this almost every day!

Maui Gold Pineapples.  The pineapples stateside will never be the same after trying one of these!  I have a feeling we'll be going through about one of these every day on our next trip.

The beaches (and more particularly, the crystal clear water!).  Any of them.  They're all INCREDIBLE.


----------



## mecllap (Sep 10, 2011)

Gosh -- got a chuckle out of this!  Seems like "Kauai Kid" would have a much longer list!  A hula lesson, golf, hiking, swimming, sunbathing on the "South Pacific" beach, botanical garden, sightseeing (well, I guess that's covered), taking a gazillion pictures, swimming, eating poi! (guess that's at the luau), definitely shave ice (I agree), horse-back ride, looking for TV show film locations, fern gully, and, oh yes, swimming . . .etc.. . . . 

My Mom was not able to fly, and I'm sorry that she missed out on so much.  It's a legitimate fear, tho (sad . . .).  Perhaps some therapy or sedatives might help the wife (of course not everyone is cut out to be a world traveler -- "to each her own' -- makes it less crowded for the rest of us).  

If I won the lottery, I would definitely be spending lots of time on Kauai (even tho it's not fun to get there from the east coast).  It's one of the prettiest places in the world (and I'm sure you've told them that).


----------



## cbm32 (Sep 10, 2011)

Not sure eating Poi would make anyone want to come back.....just sayin


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hike Waimea Canyon

Dinner at the Beach House at sunset

Kayak up the Hanalei River

Wake up to the sound of roosters

OK -- three out of four


----------



## KauaiMark (Sep 11, 2011)

*Waimea Canyon*



Kauai Kid said:


> Ny kid brother will be coming with us to the Point at Poipu this December:
> He has a copy of the ultimate Kauai guidebook
> Sterlling



Waimea Canyon for sure!!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd do the following for cheap or free:

Snorkel at Tunnels and Ke'e and Lawai Beach
Visit the Hindu Temple
Visit Glass Beach in Port Alan
Visit Wiamea Canyon - nothing would get me to ride a bike on the highway with the cars.
Drive to the south end of the road to Polihale Beach.
Visit the Blow Hole above Lawai Beach
Visit the Lighthouse & bird sanctuary
Attend a McMasters slack key guitar performance
Ride a bike along the Kapa'a bike path
Shop at the famer's market for produce


----------



## slip (Sep 11, 2011)

The number 8 on your list could take up the whole 2 weeks. Queens bath, 
spouting horn,Wailua Falls and the other waterfalls just to name a few,
these aren't just drive by's.
Get him on island time and then he can enjoy the whole experience.
He'll want to come back. 
That fear of flying is too bad. My mother has it and if she didn't, I'd be taking her to enjoy Kauai.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 11, 2011)

If he's into hiking to any extent, one of the great hikes.  Kalalau to Hanakapi'ai beach would be good, weather permitting.  Less strenuous but stunning (if not socked in) is the Pihea Trail along the top of the Kalalau Valley. If weather isn't cooperating on the Kalalau or Pihea traisl, then do either the Nualolo and 'Awa'awapuhi trails into the Na Pali ridges.

If he really enjoys then do the trip to Hanakapi'ai Falls at the end of the first leg of the Kalalau Trail, or do the complete Nualolo Trail-Cliff Trail-'Awa'awapuhi Loop trail.  Any of those will leave him blubbering, and should trigger envy in DW if she is also any kind of hiker.


----------



## hgjames (Sep 11, 2011)

Since you're traveling in December keep in mind that some activities are less likely because of surf conditions (Napali boat, north shore snorkeling, Queen's Bath).

Based in Poipu this would be on my list:

- Waimea Canyon and Pihea Trail.
- Helicopter tour.
-[commercial link deleted - DeniseM]
- Polihale.
- Visit the north shore (Hanalei Bay) with a stop at Kilauea Lighthouse and possibly the St. Regis if waves are really big to watch surfers.
- Friday night in Hanapepe
- Surf lessons.
- Whale watching boat tour.

And obviously lots of beach time at Poipu's beaches.


----------



## scrapngen (Sep 11, 2011)

walk along the lithified cliffs East of the Grand Hyatt - South Shore (and of course either start or end at the 3 beautiful beaches out on the sand roads - one is Mahelepu... find monk seals there often...

snorkel from so many beaches...
enjoy Hanelei Bay from the pier at sunset 
get bakery goods at Kileauea Bakery
get pizza at the gas station up in Princeville. 
eat lots of fresh fish, shave ice, amazing fruits and vegetables
definitely visit a farmer's market and try some fruits he's never eaten..

hmmm...must be hungry 

talk story w/locals at Salt Pond Beach 
visit the Waimea Hawaiian Church and visit w/some Hawaiians from Niihau.

go fishing - 
kayak the Wailua river to the secret falls

see if you can manage to eat enough samples at Costco to satisfy your hunger at lunchtime and finish w/smoothie and pizza there, after getting great souvenirs/chocolates for home, etc!!

visit Spouting Horn
listen to the birds (Kauai still has a reasonably healthy native bird population since the mongoose was never introduced to this island)  - BTW I'm not talking chickens :rofl: 

enjoy the view from Brennecke's during happy hour. 

hang out in Hanalei...

learn to windsurf at Anini


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 11, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> walk along the lithified cliffs East of the Grand Hyatt - South Shore (and of course either start or end at the 3 beautiful beaches out on the sand roads - one is Mahelepu... find monk seals there often......



Yes - the Mahalepu lithified cliffs. Excellent suggestion.  I took SIL there last month, and he was amazed.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 11, 2011)

Sadly, it's now been over 9 years since my last return to Kauai.   My North Shore Kauai website (see my sig block, below) is getting kinda long in the tooth, but still contains some good information.  Wish I still had access to all the original pictures so that I could improve their rendering.


----------



## cindi (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the wonderful suggestions.  It is helping me out as well since our first trip to Kauai is coming up in Dec.  I am getting really excited after reading all this.

I do have a question.  I have seen references before on the Hawaii board about Costco.  We don't have one where we are from, but is there enough savings to make it worth the cost for us to join? It seems like it is similiar to Sam's Club? We do belong to that.


----------



## BevL (Sep 11, 2011)

I too am taking advantage of the crib notes.  No hiking for us so since Waimea Canyon has been mentioned, is it something that can be appreciated "from the top" or is it a hiking type destination?

I really need to get to a bookstore and pick up the Revealed book for Kauai - I'm getting late in our planning for our January trip.


And Denise - what are your suggestions for the best farmer's markets to try?  We eat A LOT of fresh stuff at home and routinely shop at the produce places here in town as opposed to supermarkets - better stuff and cheaper.  we'll be at Kauai Beach Villas.

Thanks

Bev


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 11, 2011)

cindi said:


> I do have a question.  I have seen references before on the Hawaii board about Costco.  We don't have one where we are from, but is there enough savings to make it worth the cost for us to join? It seems like it is similiar to Sam's Club? We do belong to that.



It depends.  Food is frightfully expensive in Hawaii whether purchased in restaurants or in grocery stores.  Costco is definitely the cheapest game around, substantially cheaper than even the larger grocery stores.  So it is a function of how many in your group, how long you are staying, and how much you plan to cook.  If you like good wine and eat dinners in two or three times, the savings on that item alone would make it worth it.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 11, 2011)

cindi said:


> I do have a question.  I have seen references before on the Hawaii board about Costco.  We don't have one where we are from, but is there enough savings to make it worth the cost for us to join? It seems like it is similiar to Sam's Club? We do belong to that.



Cindi, you can join Costco while you're there, and if you find you aren't using the membership, you can cancel your membership and get a full refund.  So there's no risk.  Costco has the cheapest gas prices on the island.

Dave


----------



## scrapngen (Sep 11, 2011)

Waimea Canyon can still be appreciated simply by driving the road all the way to the LAST lookout. Stop at all the places you can to view the canyon, and then down the Napali cliffs to the ocean as you get higher. It's worth it, whether you do any hiking or not!!! The Kauai guidebook is very good about suggesting all the turnouts and what you will see. (Sometimes points out things you might otherwise miss)

Farmer's Markets: depends on where you're staying. There's one almost every day somewhere on the island. Bring your own bags!! (Cannot stress this enough) either throw some plastic in your bag or bring recycleable folded. Kauai is pretty serious about their no-bag policy, and, of course, at Farmer's Markets, no one will have anything to put your produce in. 

Second tip for Farmer's Markets. Get there early and line up. It's a mad rush when the bell rings, and you can follow the locals to the "good" stuff before it's gone. After you're done, have them top a coconut for you with a straw to drink fresh coconut milk. Don't forget to go back and have them open it for you to then eat the coconut meat out! Ooohh...I'm getting hungry again...


----------



## cindi (Sep 11, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Cindi, you can join Costco while you're there, and if you find you aren't using the membership, you can cancel your membership and get a full refund.  So there's no risk.  Costco has the cheapest gas prices on the island.
> 
> Dave



Perfect! That is what I will do.  Great idea.  Thanks.  

We don't really cook all that much when we are at timeshares, but I still want a full kitchen.  Go figure.   

But it did sound like Costco had a variety of things available in addition to food goods.  And we will definitely need gas.


----------



## hgjames (Sep 11, 2011)

Costco does have good deals but but I don't like the concept of buying food that's been shipped from 2500 miles away when there local alternatives. There are good fish markets in Koloa, Lihue and Hanalei and various places to buy local beef. Here's a google map of farmer's markets:


----------



## BevL (Sep 11, 2011)

Any farmers markets that are better than others near Lihue?  

I had a map but was hoping for some personal recommendations.


----------



## jlr10 (Sep 11, 2011)

All of the above and:

Island Helicopter tour that lands at Manawaiopuna Falls (Jurasic Park Falls.)  The falls are breathtaking but the flight there is just as enjoyable, and continues on to the Na Pali Coast.

Hike the Kuilau Ridge Trail.  An easy jungle trail, with a small gradual include to a picnic table plateau and then continues on to switchbacks that provide the beauty of the island. The trail provides a view of Mount Waialeale in the background, a ridge trail that looks over the jungle to one side and to the Ocean on the other.

Visit the Kauai Kookie Kompany on the the way to or from Wiamea Canyon for samples of great cookies.

Zipline at the Princeville Ranch. 

Bike the paved trail that goes along the coast in Kapaa.

Watch a sunset from the beach at the St Regis in Princeville

Visit art night in Hanapepe

Stop at some of the roadside fairs to see some of the beautiful crafts done on the islands (and some that aren't.)

and my favorite:

Find a nice chair, overlooking the view of your choice, with beverage of choice, and just stop and smell the island scents.  Enjoy the feel of the buttery soft air as it caresses your skin and let the cares of the world go away as the feel of the island lulls you into a relaxed state of mind and body.


----------



## klpca (Sep 11, 2011)

cbm32 said:


> Napali Coast tour



This is my personal favorite (we have gone out with Capt. Andy's). It is absolutely amazing. But if he gets seasick, I might pass on this one. We saw lots of seasick folks on our sail.

We also like hiking and Kauai is our favorite island for that. I agree with the Pihea trail suggestion, and would also like to add the Kuilau trail. There is a great website for Kauai hiking: http://www.kauaiexplorer.com/hiking_kauai/


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 11, 2011)

We did Blue Hawaiian Helicopter tour when last there. Expensive to us, but well worth it. Really the only way to see the whole (or much) of the island. Lots of fun, too.
Liz


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 11, 2011)

Take LOTS of pictures of your brother with scenic views behind him, eating awesome food, etc.

Also, even if you don't cook much at the timeshare, Costco can save you money.  Maybe not enough to pay for a membership, but perhaps.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2011)

We prefer the farmers market that they hold behind the mall in Lihue - it's the largest and has the widest variety.  Also, for great prices, keep your eyes open for road-side stands in people's yards.


----------



## BevL (Sep 12, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> We prefer the farmers market that they hold behind the mall in Lihue - it's the largest and has the widest variety.  Also, for great prices, keep your eyes open for road-side stands in people's yards.



I read about that one.  Thanks.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 12, 2011)

Definitely the highlight of our stay was our small plane tour over Kauai. We choose Air Ventures Hawaii. We had an amazing flight with wonderful views. Perfect weather for pictures and video's. The advantage is that every passenger has its own large window. I can really recommend them.

Visit the botanical gardens. Have a Sunday brunch at the Princeville hotel.

Disadvantage of Kauai was the huge traffic compared to years ago when we visited the island.


----------



## sdbrier (Sep 12, 2011)

*Just a thought*

I can see I'm late to the party and everyone has hit the good spots, but other than scenery I had the best ice cream in the world while visiting Kauai. If you get up to Princeville, take the road that goes back to the light house before getting to town. It'll be on your left before you get out of town, Tropical Dreams! IT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 12, 2011)

*Denise-question...*



DeniseM said:


> We prefer the farmers market that they hold behind the mall in Lihue - it's the largest and has the widest variety.  Also, for great prices, keep your eyes open for road-side stands in people's yards.



Is the Farmer's Market held on certain days of the week or always open? Also (it has been over 5 yrs since we have been there and have senior forgetfulness ) -- which Mall are you refering to?  If we are staying at Pono Kai in Kapaa, how do we get to it?  Thanks!


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 12, 2011)

Most of the farmers markets are only open one day a week.  Different ones are open on different days.  There's a schedule somewhere that I found (don't remember if it was here on TUG or if I Googled it) on our last trip.


----------



## neash (Sep 12, 2011)

sdbrier said:


> I can see I'm late to the party and everyone has hit the good spots, but other than scenery I had the best ice cream in the world while visiting Kauai. If you get up to Princeville, take the road that goes back to the light house before getting to town. It'll be on your left before you get out of town, Tropical Dreams! IT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!



We had a lot of Tropical Dreams ice cream on the Big Island. Their Macadia Nut is to die for. Just checked out their website. Apprently they have one store in Salt lake city on the mainland and one in Kauai, other than their BI locations.
http://www.tropicaldreamsicecream.com/store_locator.html


----------



## BevL (Sep 12, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Is the Farmer's Market held on certain days of the week or always open? Also (it has been over 5 yrs since we have been there and have senior forgetfulness ) -- which Mall are you refering to?  If we are staying at Pono Kai in Kapaa, how do we get to it?  Thanks!



Here is a link to farmers' markets in Kauai

http://realkauai.com/FarmersMarkets/


I'm guessing the one Denise was referring to was:

Kukui Grove Shopping Center Parking Lot by Star Market

Monday at 3:00

It was the only one that seemed to be in a shopping centre parking lot but I could be wrong.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 13, 2011)

*Bev*



BevL said:


> Here is a link to farmers' markets in Kauai
> 
> http://realkauai.com/FarmersMarkets/
> 
> ...



Nice List, thank you!   Where are you staying in Kauai?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 13, 2011)

BevL said:


> I too am taking advantage of the crib notes.  No hiking for us so since Waimea Canyon has been mentioned, is it something that can be appreciated "from the top" or is it a hiking type destination?
> 
> I really need to get to a bookstore and pick up the Revealed book for Kauai - I'm getting late in our planning for our January trip.
> 
> ...




*[The road is quite steep, be sure you put the transmission in Low gear going down to keep from smoking the brakes. (Smoking brakes don't stop very well and I've seen it every single time we take that beautiful drive).

Sterling*


----------



## BevL (Sep 13, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Nice List, thank you!   Where are you staying in Kauai?



Kauai Beach Villas for two weeks - same resort - we hate moving.



Kauai Kid said:


> *[The road is quite steep, be sure you put the transmission in Low gear going down to keep from smoking the brakes. (Smoking brakes don't stop very well and I've seen it every single time we take that beautiful drive).
> 
> Sterling*


*

That's promising.  We can do that.  Thanks.*


----------



## linsj (Sep 13, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Is the Farmer's Market held on certain days of the week or always open?



There are always fruit/vegetable stands open at the crafts fair in Kapaa, even when the other booths are closed.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 13, 2011)

KauaiMark said:


> Waimea Canyon for sure!!



+1. I'll never forget the 8 mi hike we did in one glorious day. My feet didn't even hurt...we just took our time & stopped alot to enjoy all the views and the sublime silence.


----------



## Eagle7304 (Sep 14, 2011)

My parents just returned from Kauai and they said that at the Garland Plantation they are now manufacturing and selling their own rum that is made on Kauai. We enjoyed the Clydedale ride through the plantation. Their horses are huge


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 14, 2011)

Eagle7304 said:


> My parents just returned from Kauai and they said that at the Garland Plantation they are now manufacturing and selling their own rum that is made on Kauai. We enjoyed the Clydedale ride through the plantation. Their horses are huge


That's the Kilohana Plantation, where Gaylord's Restaurant is.  Kilohana is mauka on the main highway heading west out of Lihue, just before you get to Kauai Community College. 

The operation is called Koloa Rum; they have a tasting room at Kilohand.  You can also get it in many stores in the area that sell liquor, including Safeway and Long's.  It's generally the most expensive rum on the shelf; at Long's (which has generally good prices on liquor) it was more than $20 for 750 ml, and I saw similar pricing at other locales. Whether it's worth the premium I can't offer any opinion.


----------



## Jaybee (Sep 14, 2011)

Did anybody mention a Puka Dog at the Poipu Shopping Center? Yummmm!


----------



## MON2REY (Sep 14, 2011)

Eight or nine years ago (our only visit to Kauai) we took a tour of a sugar plantation and processing facility.  We went from cutting and chewing the raw cane to the burning of the fields to the processing of the sugar to tasting the final product.  It was very interesting.  Do they still grow sugarcane on Kauai?


----------



## rifleman69 (Sep 15, 2011)

Much of that processing is gone.   Pretty sure they've even removed the "line" that used to cross the highway when heading south towards Koloa.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 15, 2011)

MON2REY said:


> Eight or nine years ago (our only visit to Kauai) we took a tour of a sugar plantation and processing facility.  We went from cutting and chewing the raw cane to the burning of the fields to the processing of the sugar to tasting the final product.  It was very interesting.  Do they still grow sugarcane on Kauai?





rifleman69 said:


> Much of that processing is gone.   Pretty sure they've even removed the "line" that used to cross the highway when heading south towards Koloa.


There might still be a little bit of cane production still occurring on the southwest side of the island, between Kalehoe and Port Allen. As of two years ago the sugar mill located in that area (near where Kauai Coffee company is located) was still operating.  At that time that was the only raw sugar mill still operating on Kauai.  

But when we were there last month it appeared as if even that may have shut down now. Much of that plantation land is being converted to coffee production.  

A lot of other former cane land is being converted to production of hybrid seeds, especially corn.  All of the major seed companies now have significant operations on the south side of Kauai.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 15, 2011)

We met fun people and had laughs at the Nawillywilly Tavern close to the Marriott.

http://www.nawiliwilitavern.com/


----------



## rifleman69 (Sep 15, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> There might still be a little bit of cane production still occurring on the southwest side of the island, between Kalehoe and Port Allen. As of two years ago the sugar mill located in that area (near where Kauai Coffee company is located) was still operating.  At that time that was the only raw sugar mill still operating on Kauai.
> 
> But when we were there last month it appeared as if even that may have shut down now. Much of that plantation land is being converted to coffee production.
> 
> A lot of other former cane land is being converted to production of hybrid seeds, especially corn.  All of the major seed companies now have significant operations on the south side of Kauai.



Much of that stuff from Port Allen was being sold to Brazil for ethanol.   I think that has dried up, but yes I do remember it in service when we were last on Kauai (2009).


----------



## Gypsie (Sep 17, 2011)

*Tropical Dreams*



neash said:


> We had a lot of Tropical Dreams ice cream on the Big Island. Their Macadia Nut is to die for. Just checked out their website. Apprently they have one store in Salt lake city on the mainland and one in Kauai, other than their BI locations.
> http://www.tropicaldreamsicecream.com/store_locator.html



Tropical Dreams was recently closed but we were told they are in the process of reopening in Kapaa.

Also +1 for Ono Family Restaurant.  The pancakes were to die for with coconut, macadamia nuts and sliced bananas.

Appreciate OP for starting this thread.


----------



## cbm32 (Sep 17, 2011)

If no one has mentioned it...if you drink coffee a trip to the coffee plantation is a nice free side trip.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 18, 2011)

*jlr10-question for you*



jlr10 said:


> All of the above and:
> 
> Island Helicopter tour that lands at Manawaiopuna Falls (Jurasic Park Falls.)  The falls are breathtaking but the flight there is just as enjoyable, and continues on to the Na Pali Coast.
> 
> ...



When is Art night in Hanapepe and do the merchants serve wine and cheese too???


----------



## catwgirl (Sep 23, 2011)

Yum, I second that suggestion!  

Also, try mountain tubing while he's there.




Jaybee said:


> Did anybody mention a Puka Dog at the Poipu Shopping Center? Yummmm!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 23, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> When is Art night in Hanapepe and do the merchants serve wine and cheese too???



Friday nights, and the refreshments are just by the participating galleries.  I don't think there are any merchants involved other than galleries, and there are galleries that don't formally participate but just happen to stay open late on art night.  We generally avoid those places because we don't want to support them "freeloading' on the efforts of the other galleries in town.  That's not to say that they are out of bounds by doing so, just as it's not out of bounds for us to choose not to support their decision not to be part of the endeavor.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes to all of the above, but don't worry about cars if you want to bike down the Waimea Canyon. The escort van follows and keeps cars from passing. They pull off often enough to let cars get around. It's an easy ride, but be sure to bring a jacket. Highly recommended. 

Since you're staying at The Point in Poipu, at sunset take a short walk to the top of the ridge to the west of the property. There’s a beacon light that provides some seating for the sunset groupies, which always seem to gather when conditions look good. We've watched several green flashes from there.

For dining, be sure to:
Have a mai tai at the Beach House in Poipu.
Have a puka dog at Puka Dog's in the Poipu Shopping Center.
Have a Chocolate Soufflé at Roy's in the Poipu Shopping Center.
Have a hula pie at Duke's in Lihue.
Have a pulled pork sandwich at Scotty’s Beachside BBQ in Kapaa.
Have lunch at the Makana Terrace at the St. Regis Princeville Resort. From your table, you can see the waterfalls in the mountains, the surfers in the bay below, and the whales frolicking off shore. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------

